

Material design for Business card - sksarath5
http://codepen.io/sksarath5/pen/pvYbWo

======
ihsw
.head should be right-aligned, imo.

[http://codepen.io/anon/pen/qEvqrB](http://codepen.io/anon/pen/qEvqrB)

~~~
sksarath5
If the head is right aligned then all the head element wont be uniformly
aligned.

